# Help!



## Rlp (Jun 3, 2021)

Smoking 3 pork butts,  when I went to bed at 2, temps were all around 150 but, when I got up at 7 my traeger had stopped working and temps of butts were 95.  Fixed the traeger but wondered if butts are still good.  Thanks!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 3, 2021)

i would keep cooking, you are fine,


----------



## Rlp (Jun 3, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> i would keep cooking, you are fine,


Thank you!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2021)

I agree. Surface bacteria were long dead and even if Injected, getting to an IT of 150 would have killed them...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 3, 2021)

Jim and JJ have you covered.

When you do overnight smokes,  a remote thermometer set up that allows you to program high and low temp alarms for monitoring your smoker's temp is a must have.





__





						50% off BBQ Thermometer for your Father or husband!
					

50% code flash deals for grill thermometer  Link:  Inkbird IRF-4S 1500 feet Wireless Meat Thermometer with 4 Probes 50% code: 4K4ZT57Q Reg.Price: $75.00 Final Price: $37.5   Link: Inkbird Meat Bluetooth Thermometer with 6 Probes IBT-6XS 50% code: 8TQ6DNOI Reg.Price: $59.99 Final Price: $29.99...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Rlp (Jun 3, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I agree. Surface bacteria were long dead and even if Injected, getting to an IT of 150 would have killed them...JJ


Thank you!


----------



## Rlp (Jun 3, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Jim and JJ have you covered.
> 
> When you do overnight smokes,  a remote thermometer set up that allows you to program high and low temp alarms for monitoring your smoker's temp is a must have.
> 
> ...


Thank you!  I actually have one but, didn't set the low temp thinking I didn't need to do so.  Learned a valuable lesson!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 3, 2021)

Rlp said:


> Thank you!  I actually have one but, didn't set the low temp thinking I didn't need to do so.  Learned a valuable lesson!




Your'e welcome. 
It's all part of the learning curve. 
My electric smoker has been rock solid from day one.
Do I trust it, the power company, or the weather?  Nope!


----------

